# Tayda to Canada?



## Dreamlands (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm at a month wait now on my Tayda order (looks like it was sent via DHL standard shipping and is now languishing somewhere in Montreal customs) ...  I'm thinking that next time I just have it sent to my P.O. box in Washington state and do a border run.

Whatchu guys think?  Recommendations?   I'm soured on DHL expedited -- and hey, now DHL in general --  so looking for alternatives.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 13, 2019)

I’m from Victoria and sometimes it’s reasonable and sometimes it’s excruciating haha. Same thing happens if I order from pedalpcb and accidentally use the lowest tier shipping option...always pay the extra couple bucks for priority international!


----------



## p_wats (Jul 13, 2019)

I always just use the regular, non-DHL version with Tayda. DHL always results in extra duties etc. for me.


----------



## Dreamlands (Jul 13, 2019)

@p_wats, Yeah, DHL has an obnoxiously large processing fee for handling duties, at least for their expedited service.
I seem to recall the actual duties are either minimal (~2% ?) or non-existent for electronics parts.

@Nostradoomus I've been to Victoria a few times.  Building pedals on Vancouver island sounds way more fun than contemplating a border run to save a few dollars!  I may have to follow your lead.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 13, 2019)

More fun than starving to death trying to survive in Vancouver anyway! (Which I did for 10 years haha)


----------



## Dreamlands (Jul 16, 2019)

Just arrived!  YEAH!


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm in the states and have always chosen the cheapest DHL ($10ish, i think).  Every order has arrived within three-four days.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 16, 2019)

Apparently Tayda has a US based location they ship from...but only for US customers.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jul 16, 2019)

But Canada is America's hat...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 16, 2019)

I know but we still aren’t good enough.


----------



## Dreamlands (Jul 16, 2019)

Sounds like a good way to go, Grumpy Gnome, next time I'm up for a border run.  Yeehaw!


----------

